# any suggestions?



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

this reminds me of a certain closet i used to try to grow 'herbs' in each spring in college...
i have to strip this kitchen of this tinfoil wallpaper. has anyone ever worked with this before? anything to watch out for?

the substrate is concrete and plaster, the paper has been on the walls and ceiling for over 20 years. any tips would be appreciated!

jonny


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yikes, I am not a paper guy but if it is like normal paper then it should come down the same.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yikes, I am not a paper guy but if it is like normal paper then it should come down the same.


 
It is not and it will not!:whistling2:

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Not to be a wise guy but I have never found a way to remove foils easily.I hope someone can help.


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

If the face does not peel off or scrape off with a razor style scraper, leaving the backing to be sprayed with a stripper solution. You may want to go at it with some 36 grit sandpaper on a palm sander to break the surface so you can spray with a solution and get through to the backing. You could use a paper tiger also seeing as you are working on plaster, just don't press too hard. Sounds like a PITA, because it is.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BBWC said:


> If the face does not peel off or scrape off with a razor style scraper, leaving the backing to be sprayed with a stripper solution. You may want to go at it with some 36 grit sandpaper on a palm sander to break the surface so you can spray with a solution and get through to the backing. You could use a paper tiger also seeing as you are working on plaster, just don't press too hard. Sounds like a PITA, because it is.


the Bills concur


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

when i come across very hard to remove wallcoverings i, paint with shellac, cut out any bubbles, mud seams and any imperfections, texture and paint or repaper


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

jonnythecutter said:


> this reminds me of a certain closet i used to try to grow 'herbs' in each spring in college...
> i have to strip this kitchen of this tinfoil wallpaper. has anyone ever worked with this before? anything to watch out for?
> 
> the substrate is concrete and plaster, the paper has been on the walls and ceiling for over 20 years. any tips would be appreciated!
> ...


If this is really a paper-backed foil it is a superb original job. Even the best installers had little stress marks because real metal foil did not bend to match contours. But it could be much easier than everyone is thinking if it is not a paper-backed metal foil but instead, a non-woven backed Mylar. Mylar is strippable without the teensy bits of shredded foil and it comes down quite easily.

If does turn out to be a thin metal foil with paperback my tool of choice would be:
http://www.parodipalace.com/hohlenpoker/


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

parodi said:


> If this is really a paper-backed foil it is a superb original job. Even the best installers had little stress marks because real metal foil did not bend to match contours.



Yup- great job, I hope this crap never comes back. I've heard flocked is coming back... OhNoes!


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the biggest thing to watch out for is that light switch by the door... Thing about foil is, when you get it wet, if you have an arcing wire, the whole wall will be shock hazard. Other than that, I think it's been covered, except for my favorite solution, sand it some, prime with gaurdz or r35, hang lining paper, mud seems and prime the liner... it gives you a surface that looks like new drywall and you can get a good stipple on it.

Sam


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

samk069 said:


> I think the biggest thing to watch out for is that light switch by the door... Thing about foil is, when you get it wet, if you have an arcing wire, the whole wall will be shock hazard.:thumbsup: Other than that, I think it's been covered, except for my favorite solution, sand it some, prime with gaurdz or r35, hang lining paper, mud seems and prime the liner... it gives you a surface that looks like new drywall and you can get a good stipple on it.
> 
> Sam


 
That would certainly do the trick.:yes:


----------

